# fun with pvc



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Just great to hear you got started. I know all to well about those trips to home depot. For me it Lowes....my credit card balance there would make you cry!lol

Muf


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

i haven't started to go to the new Loews trust me it will be the same as you and it will be worst than hd (have to pay cash ) but i have a card at Loews and it scare me lollllllllll!


----------



## Herman Secret (Oct 1, 2007)

I think it would be funny to get into a conversation with other customers at Lowes, something like this : 

Customer : "I'm building a second bathroom, what are you buiding?"
You : "A graveyard"

Could you imagine the look on their faces ???


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Thats funny Herman...last year I met someone at Lowes.....I asked a gal for some help in the PVC dept. & she asked what I was building.......I told her a witch.......she said you need to talk to that guy over there, he's building a skeleton! Good way to meet haunters!!

Xmas before last....everytime someone including hubby asked me what I want for xmas ......I was only to eager to reply!>>>>>a CEMETERY!!! and guess what......thats what i got!!!lol


----------

